# Transformer Resistor or Limiter for Toddler Operation?



## calaski8123 (May 30, 2013)

Hello all,

An unusual question... My two year old daughter loves running trains with me. I don't have an outdoor setup yet, but about twice a month we set up in the driveway or inside and I plan to set one up over Christmas around the tree. The thing is, she always wants to run the trains herself. She picked up very quickly all on her own how to operate the trains but the problem is, she likes full power.... She reminds me of Ricky Bobby from Talladega Nights: "I wanna go FAST!!!!"

Anyway, I was wondering if anyone knows of a way to limit full power to say half speed or maybe something I could adjust? I was thinking of some kind of resistor, maybe in between the transformer and the track? That way, when she puts it on full speed it would be reasonable and keep the loco on the track during the curves. I'm not looking to install anything in the locos... I'm hoping for something that I can remove when its my turn.

Also, does anyone know a good sturdy train set (maybe battery operated) that I could just give her her own controller and let her run her own train when I have my outdoor line set up?

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

Jim, are Playmobil toys available where you are? They do some sturdy battery remote control trains for young kids, which run on G gauge track and have couplings compatible with LGB hook and loop. Not necessarily the cheapest but good quality. 

Nick (in the UK)


----------



## calaski8123 (May 30, 2013)

Yes they sell Playmobil by me... I have heard of their train sets but did not know they were compatible with G Scale... I think that might be perfect! I'll check it out, thanks!

Jim


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Use a "dropper" made of diodes, it won't generate the heat or require huge resistors. 

Right hand schematic...


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Check out the RailBoss 4 battery power R/C system. It is kid friendly! You can limit max speed to avoid slot trains. But better yet, you can get the kids their own transmitter to give them limited control. A 2-button kid's transmitter lets them blow the whistle, sound the bell, and start the train from automated station stops. You can also program a delay in their transmitter between functions. So those little ones that will just continuously press the button will have to wait X seconds before it works again (this greatly reduces the noise and annoyance factor for adults and neighbors). Meanwhile, you maintain full control on your own (adult) transmitter.


----------



## calaski8123 (May 30, 2013)

Awesome info! Thanks guys!

Jim


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim,

We bought a Play Mobil work train for our kids many years ago. Ran it on my first outdoor layout using a regular power pack. It had a couple of cars, a working crane car and little "people" you could put in the train. It was made for children 2 years and up. Fully compatible with my 2018D LGB mogul. It's stored away. When I locate it, I will get some pictures. It was a very smooth running engine, approaching the quality of LGB at that time (circa 1988, made in Germany).


----------



## calaski8123 (May 30, 2013)

Just bought the Playmobil RC Freight Train on Amazon.... great price. I'll let you know when I get it and how it is. Looks like exactly what I'm looking for.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim:


I realize that you have solved you problem with a Play Mobile set, but another option is a Bridgewerks power supply.

They have a metal slide that can be set along the path of the throttle, to stop further movement. It is held in place with a set screw. Here are two pictures of my BW supply.

They are more expensive, but it is another option.

Slide guard set at full power.










Slide guard set at about 75% full power










Chuck


----------



## calaski8123 (May 30, 2013)

Posted By chuck n on 02 Oct 2013 07:08 AM 
Jim:
 
 
I realize that you have solved you problem with a Play Mobile set, but another option is a Bridgewerks power supply.
 
They have a metal slide that can be set along the path of the throttle, to stop further movement.  It is held in place with a set screw.  Here are two pictures of my BW supply.
 
They are more expensive, but it is another option.
 
Slide guard set at full power.
 







 
 
Slide guard set at about 75% full power
 







 
 
Chuck
 


Oh nice... I'll keep that in mind for later. Thanks. Jim


----------



## calaski8123 (May 30, 2013)

The Playmobil RC train set is great! The train is really nice, the track is easy to work with and it is perfect G scale. My trains fit the track perfectly so I know the train will fit the LGB track too. The train cars couple together no problem too with LGB cars. The loco is very sturdy and the remote control is easy enough my two year old picked it up in minutes. She can control the lights, engine sounds and horn! She loves it, and even at full speed it stays on the track... My only complaint is the sensitivity,,,, there is really no way to slowly increase speed, it just kind of jumps and starts to go, but that is barely a drawback. It is exactly what I wanted for her. When I finally get my track laid, she will be able to use her own train with me and controll everything herself.... That's important because all I hear all day is "O do that! O do that!!!" (her name is Olivia, she calls herself O). Thank for the recommendation. If anyone is thinking about this train set, it's great. I was worried it would be too toylike, but it's the perfect blend. And for $115 shipped its a fantastic deal. It could come with a bit more track, but what starter set couldn't. And I would prefer a more traditional train instead of the cargo train, but turns out it was blessing in disguise, she can put her animals in the cargo car and the loco has a removable roof where the engineer can go. I added a circus car to the train and she has played with it everyday.

Can't wait till she can run her train with daddy's trains.

Jim


----------



## wgn4884 (May 23, 2013)

Jim, Chuck mentioned Bridgewerks controllers because of the throttle stops. I control 4 tracks with mine and I really like those stops for my own use. Before I got the BW units, I didn't think they were of much use. But now that I have them, I really like them. I wish all my power supply/controllers had them. Like Chuck said, they aren't cheap. Of course, if you are not going to control with track power, the stops aren't as important. 

Hope you and your daughter have years of fun with trains. 

Bill


----------

